# Mentally catatonic



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel like I am almost mentally catatonic, this is unbelievable! I can hardly drink, eat or walk, barely go to the bathroom.. seriously. It's like my mind is completely giving up on me and I can't do anything about it. Mind completely blank. I am scared for my life!


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Mezona, have you talked to any one about this, like your family or friends? Are there any hobbies or interests that give you at least a bit of relief? I ask because you seem to be stuck in a cycle of constant distress, and I think if there's something that gives you momentary relief, it can be the start of a positive snowballing effect.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Mez is a DPselfhelp veteran so I assume she's been through all of the crap the rest of us have without finding much relief from anything. All I can say is I relate and sympathize. This is a living hell. Lately I have been struggling extra bad. It seems to be compounded so much more by any type of stress, sickness (even a common cold), or insomnia, all of which I have experienced to some degree lately. So I've had a hell of a time too the past few weeks. Hang in there Mez.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Derrrr: Trust me, I've tried so much, alcohol used to be my relief (awful, I know). Now I feel distressed even in the bed by myself :/

Chicane, thanks! You're amazing!


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

mezona said:


> Derrrr: Trust me, I've tried so much, alcohol used to be my relief (awful, I know). Now I feel distressed even in the bed by myself :/
> 
> Chicane, thanks! You're amazing!


Have you tried grounding techniques? There are a few. Self touch is one. Rubbing the arms, face, and massaging the scalp (my favourite - I do it like it's a tic). Others are of visual and olfactory. Identify objects and focus on them for a while; same with smells.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Sleepwalker said:


> Have you tried grounding techniques? There are a few. Self touch is one. Rubbing the arms, face, and massaging the scalp (my favourite - I do it like it's a tic). Others are of visual and olfactory. Identify objects and focus on them for a while; same with smells.


I find (good) smells to be very effective!


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

I deal with the mentally catatonic thing too. Do you feel really uncomfortable having one on one conversation with someone? I feel like my silence probably makes people uncomfortable and it's one of my biggest worries. I wish I didn't care but I obsess over it.


----------

